# BSNL INTERNET:modem(smart ax mt882):tutorial to configure net on ubuntu7.10



## strongsaurabh (Feb 26, 2008)

hi guys! i use bsnl broadband plan 250....i have a modem provided by bsnl(smart AX mt882)....i am unable 2 configure my internet connection on ubuntu 7.10. after following all the steps mentioned on the first page of this thread, when i issue "ifup eth0" net doesnt get connected


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21171


----------



## strongsaurabh (Feb 27, 2008)

i have already seen n tried that forum....didnt work....​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you using a USB connection? If so then I fear you'd hafta do much more than ifup eth0.


----------



## strongsaurabh (Feb 29, 2008)

no i m not usin a usb modem....its connected 2 my lan card...


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 29, 2008)

This is one of those modems with both a USB and Network interface right? When I used the modem it was detected automatically I didnt have to do Ifup anything. Can you ping the modem and it does work in Windows right?


----------



## suyashpandit (Mar 1, 2008)

here is a easy way to use BSNL Broadband just Configure your modem internally 

step 

open internet explorer type 192.168.1.1 

then add username and pass. then u can use internet without login

i don know Detailed steps someone help him to configure the modem


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

@strongsaurabh:
this is the way for configuring dataone in Ubuntu in bridge mode(which u asked):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=515118&postcount=11

^the thread also answers how to configure opendns in Ubuntu/Debian.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 1, 2008)

^ offtopic: Welcome back


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

^Thaanku


----------



## strongsaurabh (Mar 10, 2008)

hey praka!
thnx a lot dude!
my net is wrkin now....thnx a ton....


----------

